# Best USB bootable OS?



## botbry

To start with, i currently have a 4Gb USB drive. I can get a larger one if i need to. And the only OS i have significant experience with is XP. 

I have been wanting to dive into Ubuntu, but i have felt a little overwhelmed just reading about how to install things. I want an OS that is easy to use and is able to be easily customized. one that is fast and secure. i am more than willing to try any OS as long as it has a nice and clean GUI and is USB bootable. 

Open to any suggestions and help getting it set up and installed would be great!


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

I would take a look at Liveusb-Creator It was built to install Fedora on to a flash drive. All you need is a flash drive, which you have. Fedora is very similar to Ubuntu. So, you shouldn't have any problem with it.

If you need help with it just ask.

Cheers!


----------



## botbry

i apologize in advance for being a complete n00b. I wanted to test out a different OS but didn't want to get rid of the one that i can easily work with now until i get a better grasp on the new one. i am currently installing using the recommended program. after that is done what do i need to do to actually use the OS? is there a web browser pre-installed so i can at least get back on here for some more aid?


----------



## botbry

for some reason it finishes and says it completed. then i close it and get the the "attached" error. i have tried doing this 2 times. the log file reads as-


> [creator:684] Unable to get GetVolumeInformation(F: (21, 'GetVolumeInformation', 'The device is not ready.')
> [creator:684] Unable to get GetVolumeInformation(G: (21, 'GetVolumeInformation', 'The device is not ready.')
> [creator:684] Unable to get GetVolumeInformation(H: (21, 'GetVolumeInformation', 'The device is not ready.')
> [creator:684] Unable to get GetVolumeInformation(I: (21, 'GetVolumeInformation', 'The device is not ready.')
> [creator:684] Unable to get GetVolumeInformation(F: (21, 'GetVolumeInformation', 'The device is not ready.')
> [creator:684] Unable to get GetVolumeInformation(G: (21, 'GetVolumeInformation', 'The device is not ready.')
> [creator:684] Unable to get GetVolumeInformation(H: (21, 'GetVolumeInformation', 'The device is not ready.')
> [creator:684] Unable to get GetVolumeInformation(I: (21, 'GetVolumeInformation', 'The device is not ready.')


----------



## monse120186

Hello, maybe you could try Linux Mint. I have been using Windows all my life but I installed Linux Mint on one of my laptops out of necessity (linux was the only OS that I was able to install on that laptop after it had an “accident”).

I find Linux Mint to be very user friendly; maybe you can try it and see how you like it. You can use the live cd or live sub if you don’t want to go thru the installation process only to find out you don’t like it. Depending on your computer specs maybe you would like to try an older version. 

You can download it here:

http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php


----------



## Tyree

Mandriva is a small full featured Linux distro also.


----------

